# PCD in December - How is it?



## TDamon (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings everyone. I'm looking at an ED for a 2012 M3 in mid October and then PCD which lines up to mid-late December. I'm curious how the weather behaves in SC around Christmas time and how much it impacts the experience. I'll have to truck the car home since driving cross country (I live in Idaho) around Christmas would not be a good idea.

Look forward to your inputs!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Weather in December is usually fine - lows in the low 30's and highs in the 40's to 50's and not much rain. That said, there is an occasional snow in December but is is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with the gentleman from Seneca. There is an even lower chance of snow in Lexington (outside Columbia) but an inch of snow is a major event anywhere in SC. If you know how to drive on it there is never anything to get excited about in the way of snow here. If it was me, I would put a set of snow tires on it and drive it home to Idaho.

Jim


----------



## TDamon (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs! Seeing as how I'm going to have the competition package and no easy way of transporting a complete set of tires and maybe wheels back (well maybe they would all fit in the coupe), I might as well save myself the trouble (and three days driving) and have it trucked. It would probably cost the same as a set of winter tires and wheels anyway. Having grown up in Colorado I'm not worried about driving on the snow with proper equipment :thumbup: - more worried about other people's driving (particularly big pickup drivers! :yikes. 
Tim


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tim,

The driving of others is always a risk. The Performance Center is about 2 miles off a major interstate highway. So your travel could be almost all on major roads. If you really want to truck your ride back that is an option that would make damage less likely as you note. In terms of getting appropriate wheels and tires there, my guess, I have not checked, is that you could order the wheels and tires from tire rack and have them shipped to the performance center for installation - there might or might not be a charge from the performance center. 

Jim


----------



## TDamon (Jul 28, 2006)

Jim,

Good thoughts. I was actually thinking about trying to fit wheels and tires in the M3 for the trip home. But still, the cost for them is probably as much as just trucking the car back. Since I wouldn't use them again it would be a waste of money. Thanks again for the notes!

Tim


----------

